

Effective DoS attacks against Web Application Plattforms on 28C3 - hnbascht
http://cryptanalysis.eu/blog/2011/12/28/effective-dos-attacks-against-web-application-plattforms-hashdos/

======
Mithaldu
I find it notable that Perl is invulnerable to this type of attack.

